
Is our reality just a simulation? Elon Musk asks - mmohades
https://futurism.com/elon-musk-smart-ai-simulation/
======
mmohades
Watch the MIT researcher, Lex Fridman, interview with Elon Musk here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEv99vxKjVI&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEv99vxKjVI&feature=youtu.be)

